# Sheephead at Sykes?



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone been catching any sheephead at bob sykes yet? I have heard conflicting reports from different people. If so, are they wanting fiddlers or shrimp? As always, thanks for any info.


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm sure they are there, haven't been out there in a while though so I can't say for sure. Still a little early for the bite to pick up really hard though. Have been doing ok in a couple of the bayous with decent oyster beds, but as far as Sikes, I think it will be a few weeks before the bite is really on.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I was out there tuesday in the boat and saw some caught.They were being caught on shrimp at the time and down on the bottom.They were not on fire by any means but they were there and biting a little.


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

Shrimp, on bottom.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ive been doing real well there. I caught 10 each trip Ive made this year. I fish from a boat against the pilings. I use crabs on the bottom. My secret weapon is not my bait, but the rod I use. Its a flyrod with a spinning reel on it. I see the hits before I feel them. Once i hook them its big fun. Lighten up for sheeps. They are there.


----------

